# Have you run out of steak sauce?



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

If you ever run out of steak sauce, DO NOT try this: Click at your own risk!

It sounded like a good idea u

Does anyone have any simple make it yourself recipes in case this happens again?


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I never cook steaks without being prepared. This site has a few ideas:
http://www.stretcher.com/stories/03/03mar31b.cfm


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

It may sound like sacrilege but have you ever tried grey poupon with your steak? Normally, I just like my steak cooked medium-well and seasoned well but occasionally a little grey poupon on the side is great.:tu


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

my suggestion is to goto the supermarket and pickup some Peter Lugers or A1... never made a good steak sauce myself.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

A good steak doesn't need any stink'n sauce. :tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> my suggestion is to goto the supermarket and pickup some Peter Lugers or A1... never made a good steak sauce myself.


Just got some Peter Luger's today. Never had it before, but I'm familiar with the reputation of the restaurant which is why I bought it. I'm glad to see someone recommend it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rack04 said:


> A good steak doesn't need any stink'n sauce. :tu


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> Just got some Peter Luger's today. Never had it before, but I'm familiar with the reputation of the restaurant which is why I bought it. I'm glad to see someone recommend it.


its good stuff, when Im enjoying a nice porterhouse and fries I dont even use ketchup for my fries just dip em in some Luger's. The restaurant is great but got some bad reviews recently. Used to eat lunch there once a month, but those days are over.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

BigGreg said:


> its good stuff, when Im enjoying a nice porterhouse and fries I dont even use ketchup for my fries just dip em in some Luger's. The restaurant is great but got some bad reviews recently. Used to eat lunch there once a month, but those days are over.


:tpd:

I much prefer to use a good steak sauce or BBQ sauce on my french fries.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Grey Poupon...hmmmmm????

Let me clear up the situation a bit. My wife picked up a London Broil for the family. She put it in a marinade for a little while and I came home from work and fired up the grill.... London Broil isn't the best cut, and the four and two year old love "dippy". Uh-oh, we're out!

Suffice it to say, the concoction I found was not well received by the fam.

I'll have to give Peter Lugar's a try, and I'll definitely have to make sure the wifey restocks the pantry!


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

down and dirty A1 is just ketchup and worcestershire sauce. Maybe add a little pepper and some liquid smoke.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

yourchoice said:


> London Broil isn't the best cut, and the four and two year old love "dippy".


London Broil is a fine cut if prepared and served correct. Very flavorful and tender.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't use steak sauce. Just give me a little fresh horseradish, and I'm good.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rack04 said:


> A good steak doesn't need any stink'n sauce. :tu


:tpd: Hear hear!!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

malinois1 said:


> :tpd: Hear hear!!


:tpd:

I think most of us are in agreement :ss


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

rack04 said:


> A good steak doesn't need any stink'n sauce. :tu


Yep yep.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

rack04 said:


> A good steak doesn't need any stink'n sauce. :tu


ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding :tpd:



> Just give me a little fresh *horseradish*, and I'm good.


absolutely acceptable.:dr


----------



## Vitamin G (Apr 7, 2008)

Soak your london broil in a cup of red wine, 1/2 cup of stone ground mustard (the brown kind w seeds), some chopped garlic, and some chopped onion. 

Mmmm


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

A good steak doesn't need sauce! Just some butter!


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

rack04 said:


> A good steak doesn't need any stink'n sauce. :tu


I agree! To each his own, but I know the good steak houses around me don't offer any sauces (it's looked at as an insult). Also, they will not cook a steak past medium.

Putting steak sauce on a good cut is like flavored cigars in my opinion. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

rack04 said:


> A good steak doesn't need any stink'n sauce. :tu


Well said!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

volum said:


> Well said!


I agree a good steak doesn't necessarily _need_ sauce. But sometimes I like to have a sauce with my steak. Whether it's A1, or I whip up a quick mushroom/merlot reduction sauce... Sometimes I just like the complexity that the sauce adds to the steak rather than the steak alone.

Also, it's a great cover up if you accidentally burn the steak!


----------

